# Making a 1968 Impala out of a 1967 AMT Impala



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hock has been wondering about building a 1968 Impala from an AMT 1967 Impala. There are two AMT Impalas; the new version compliments of ERTL and the one year annual by AMT in 1967.

If you buy the Modelhaus front and rear MPC 1968 bumpers, you may find a problem depending on what 1967 Impala you start with. We are also mixing apples and oranges since the 1968 is not an AMT but is MPC.

The LISM article used an AMT 1968 Impala which was the customized 1967 Impala. Can not be built stock and has no rear window. Check out the fotos carefully. A better decision would be the earlier 1967 Impala annual kit with a rear window and no funky trim on the bottom sides. The article describes the method okay. The original AMT Impala means less work but more $$ spent.

The problem is, and I know because I have attempted this conversion, is that the latter ERTL 1967 Impala is the wrong width at the front. Rear bumpers fit like a charm, but the front bumper is not going to fit. You will need to narrow it by pulling the front ends of the bumper in. I guess cutting a slice at the firewall will help. It will be alot of cutting , filing and adjusting. You will save alot of money with the ERTL kit, but spend more time. It can be done.

When Hock gets his Modelhaus front bumper, it will be obvious.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

This is the new post I did a year ago. The old post covers what your talking about. You need to use the old MPC kit as pictured.

Scroll down half way

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/148763-showrodfreak-6.html

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/148763-showrodfreak-6.html


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't have the kit you used, but I agree with you. I just have the box.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow , I also notice Hype missed a few steps and photos. 

I've tried using the undies from the new kits back in 2008 and they won't work....... to short on the sides. I've been messing around with the AMT kits for a while......New pics to come.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Show, I would be curious to see how your project ended or whatever stage it's in now.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice post sandcast! ill throw up a pic when the modelhaus 68 bumpers get here in another year or so!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

The more I look into this ....this might have been a two part how too. LOL It's still all good.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

sandcast said:


> Show, I would be curious to see how your project ended or whatever stage it's in now.


Let me finish the wire wheels:drama:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

my comp got a virus.....i thought i fixed it, but still having troubles.........tried to up load pics......FINALLY got my modelhaus 68 bumpers!!! the "custom" 67/68 body fit em perfect! and the blue box art "newer'' 67 fits up pretty nice too!! hopefully i can get get pics going soon?!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

By the time you spend the money on the necessary parts for this conversion, you can just buy this...


*IMP-68 1968 Chev. Impala SS Ht. *(1/25th scale)* $40.00*
(stock body, hood, interior & seats, grill & bumpers, & wheel covers)
(use AMT '67 Impala Ht. kit for all other parts needed.) 


http://mcwautomotivefinishes.com/resin/resinlist.html​


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

the ERTL AMT 67 and the old AMT 67/68
















ERTL 67....bumper fits ptetty good!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pics of the old AMT....
























there was a good how to on the hood, but not correct, so i bought a modelhaus 68 hood too!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

God isn't the grill of a 68 one of the most beautiful things you have ever seen? Get down on that shit hock. it looks great!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Tonio, it's true $40. But he doesn't give chrome and that will cost.

Personally I like working completely in styrene when I can and the resin at last resort. There was some warp on my MCW resin as well and no matter how much hot water of blow dryer, the warp stayed. I tried straightening a part and it snapped. 

It's a challenge for Hock. He has to decide if he will cut a rear window out of that funky 68 or make a convertible. I would make a vert.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looking good. Just take your time cutting the hood.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> Tonio, it's true $40. But he doesn't give chrome and that will cost.
> 
> Personally I like working completely in styrene when I can and the resin at last resort. There was some warp on my MCW resin as well and no matter how much hot water of blow dryer, the warp stayed. I tried straightening a part and it snapped.
> 
> It's a challenge for Hock. He has to decide if he will cut a rear window out of that funky 68 or make a convertible. I would make a vert.


i was thinking of a vert as well....but i like the hardtop look too.....maybe cut the window and just find the right size styrene for the trim.....or just try to use the newer body!? IDK......either way...props to showrod for kicking this off! LOL...like i need another project......but it would be fun to try to cast if i get that far!?


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok Hock, do this. Cut the rear window out of the ERTL 67 Impala. Take a big section. Then cut out same size section from custom Impala and drop the window in. Should be easy.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> Ok Hock, do this. Cut the rear window out of the ERTL 67 Impala. Take a big section. Then cut out same size section from custom Impala and drop the window in. Should be easy.


i was thinkin about that same thing! the ertl body fits pretty good, but the front of the fenders are a little off.....we'll see?! thanks for the ideas, keep em coming, even if we are on the same track! LOL


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> God isn't the grill of a 68 one of the most beautiful things you have ever seen? Get down on that shit hock. it looks great!


It's even sexier if they were hideaways. :yes:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ShowRodFreak said:


> It's even sexier if they were hideaways. :yes:


the 68 caprice i got has the hideaways, but not chromed!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> the 68 caprice i got has the hideaways, but not chromed!


 I GUESS I HAVE TO STUDY UP AND TAKE NOTES ON THIS THREAD? SEEING AS NOW I AM STUCK WITH AN EXTRA BUMPER AND GRILL.. MAYBY I WILL DO A 67 WITH 68 TAIL LIGHTS?.. SHOW ROD FREAK YOU GOT DOWN ON THAT CONVERSION TOO HOMIE..


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hype, I hope you get your real MPC '68 Imp back


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

sandcast said:


> Hype, I hope you get your real MPC '68 Imp back


X2


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> I GUESS I HAVE TO STUDY UP AND TAKE NOTES ON THIS THREAD? SEEING AS NOW I AM STUCK WITH AN EXTRA BUMPER AND GRILL.. MAYBY I WILL DO A 67 WITH 68 TAIL LIGHTS?.. SHOW ROD FREAK YOU GOT DOWN ON THAT CONVERSION TOO HOMIE..


showrod's the reason this got started! LOL another project i have to get back to! sorry to hear about the 68 markie.....hope it comes back to you!............ "DUDE....WHERE'S YOUR CAR?" that vid was posted just right LOL


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks Homies for your under standing. you know the funny thing is? I thought that the only model builder on this layitlow who is worst than me was mclovin? I would have never known that I am on a higher plain than 408models! 

Like Obama say's : you did'nt build that! lol...








Im posting pictures everywhere for a memorial!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hype, when was the last time you saw the mpc '68 Imp, and did I see it on the side of the milk carton?

Seriously, I do feel bad. If I had another 68 vert to give you I would.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dang bro , I hate that bad deal ................. I wish you had sent it to me to paint homie ... *


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Dang bro , I hate that bad deal ................. I wish you had sent it to me to paint homie ... *


whoa!! step back trend.....you got my g-house held hostage right now!!! :biggrin: now back to the 68 impala build!.....one thing i was thinking......even if the new 67 would work out.....the 68 fender fins arent there!:banghead: i know they dont have to be cuz there are the fenders with out too?!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sandcast said:


> Hype, when was the last time you saw the mpc '68 Imp, and did I see it on the side of the milk carton?
> 
> Seriously, I do feel bad. If I had another 68 vert to give you I would.





Milk Carton ha ha ha.. yea i have a feeling that car was sold to some gypsy's in a third world country.. and now it's collecting dust in some old cat house where people sit around and chain smoke all day... my poor baby is in bondage! or it was sold to some Dr Evil type underworld figure and the car is put away with all the other stolen property! I wish it had on star GPS..
thanks guys.. i know you can relate, and that does make a man feel like he is not so crazy! 

on this conversion shit? Im thinking about doing another 67, and just putting a 68 rear bumper on it..maybe a vert with bench seats!?


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe one of us can make a 68 for you


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sandcast said:


> Maybe one of us can make a 68 for you


 

Thanks Sand.. that may very well be the case Bro, I have more than one 68 in my stash, and another vert on the way! 
for me it's a policy that 68's, 69's, 60's Cadillac's are like guns? there's no such thing as to many and I never want to get rid of them!
I would rather pay for 68 conversion from a 67 as apposed to going the resin route.. for that reason when i finally get off of my ass and hook up a package for the chrome shop? the bumper and grill to my missing eight is going along with the rest of the items... i love amt 67's but I wont mind sacrificing 67 donor to make a 68.. I look forward to seeing 67 interior on a 68.. and i know it's weard? but i like the how the hood of a 67 does not go all the way back to the windshield. so with the 68 header panel and the 67 windshield wiper panel? that would be a pretty small hood.. maybe to small? but it might be a trip!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

If ya do this conversion all u got is a custom 67 with 68 parts I got the DL from showrodfreak last year was gonna do a replica for my cuz 68 but never got around to it and the other day decided to make a 68 custom but realized the 67 is no where near the 68 First thing obviously wrong is the front fender section between the bumper and wheel opening where the SS badge or signal light will go is to small second less obvious is the length the 67 is smaller then a 68 by a tad bit like inches in 1:1 scale so it would be the same in 1:24 or at least should. With that said the other problems from the length is the 68 wheel openings are set different cause of the length meaning there set back a bit that's what gives the larger gap from the bumper to the wheel in front, and cause of that everything else is off set also such as the doors hood that's why the hood looks so long. So unless u want a hybrid 67-68 and not a actual 68 then this conversion is for u but if ya want a correct true 68 then promo or resin would be the answer...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Any one who has a 68 and 67 set them side by side check the wheel opening placement and doors...and take pics and post if ya can thanks


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LoLife4Life said:


> Any one who has a 68 and 67 set them side by side check the wheel opening placement and doors...and take pics and post if ya can thanks


i have the wierd 67 to 68 body (orange) that showrod used.....and the AMT 67 body.....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

also, the "68 hood" to the left is the SS 427 version hood. standard 68 impalas were more plain.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

if someone can make it a 2 door hardtop, i will pay. i actually need 2 of them. wanting to build a replica of my real 68 (just bodys with the bumpers)


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

customcoupe68 said:


> also, the "68 hood" to the left is the SS 427 version hood. standard 68 impalas were more plain.


that was a modelhaus hood i bought custom......guess thats the only '68 they have?!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

whats the status of this build? is the body for sale?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> that was a modelhaus hood i bought custom......guess thats the only '68 they have?!


:nosad: its still on the to do list for me....id like to cast it at some point?!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hear you go Hock,, that basically all MPC has for that section..you see the lip of the fire wall that doubles as a window cowl!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hype, you can make that firewall with a '65/'66 Revell Impala too.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sandcast said:


> Hype, you can make that firewall with a '65/'66 Revell Impala too.


 Yea Hock asked me about about that section for his build.. I was telling him that the fire wall in the kit has sort of a small lip on it..Yea my white 68 has a 65 firewall, frame and motor.. Im planning on doing the same with my next vert.. and hopefully I wont make those big ole ugly hinge's this time? 







I love 65's for frame and motor swaps, as well as the fire wall.. but dam I made some ugly hinge's.. this was done before revel released the 66...


----------

